#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Tecnico para MK

## usuario2012

Boa tarde, preciso reconfigurar minha rede do 0, algum tecnico?

----------


## Alexmljf

Qual cidade?

----------


## Pupa

O que precisa fazer nela ?

----------


## vagnerricardo

Pode falar o scenário e cidade? fico a disposição para lhe dar um orçamento.

----------


## MarcianoMarques

Boa tarde, o que precisa configurar?


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## AlexPortto

Qual cidade ?

----------


## rubenjosue

qual cidade, faço a região aqu, salto, itu indaiatuba

----------


## wbrustolim

já fez o serviço segue whats pra contato 43 988044815

----------


## kalangoturbo

Já fez o serviço? Qual cidade?

whats pra contato 51 9 8054 0106

----------

